# Challenges faced by expats in the UAE



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

While for many people the United Arab Emirates (UAE) seems to be defined by Dubai the truth is that there is more to this area than this particular emirate. This is an area of the world which has been dominated by oil for many years although recently the authorities in the region have invested wisely [...]

Click to read the full news article: Challenges faced by expats in the UAE...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi a newbie on this site a good article worth the read but one can say its true for any country one moves to. Maybe a bit more detail in the cultural differences would have been good but then again if one trolls though the website one can gain an understanding of the rules of the land I guess.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm lucky that as cabin crew, I've joined the job with many "instant friends" who are in the same situation as me, and even every flight I can make a new friend or two that I keep in touch with after the flight is over. I actually just had this conversation with another crew friend about we forget how hard it is to find friends in this city for non-crew who only know their co-workers because we ourselves are surrounded by many like-minded people.

But I still do feel the loneliness that comes with having left the world you know, family and friends and try and settle in Dubai. And I think until you can recreate that same atmosphere almost exactly in your new home, it will probably never go away.


----------



## Mr.PND (Apr 9, 2012)

I have read the conclusion only because I'm often busy in Meetings...etc.
The article is very informative for me and yes I'm originally from the UAE and I really would like to know how does expats lives their life here.
Once I'm free, I will go through the article and put my thoughts about it.

Thanks,
Mr.PND


----------

